# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  المجلس القضائي الأردني

## الوسادة

*وزارة العدل 



يمثل المجلس القضائي الأردني بموجب (قانون استقلال القضاء) قمة هرم السلطة القضائية في المملكة، ويجسد مع مجلسي الأمة والوزراء مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات.
والمجلس القضائي هو صاحب الصلاحية القانونية في الأشراف الإداري على جميع القضاة النظاميين في المملكة، وما يتعلق بذلك من تعيين، وانتداب، وإعارة، وترقية، ونقل، ومساءلة، وتأديب، وإحالة على التقاعد.
كما يعنى المجلس بتطوير الجهاز القضائي، وتقديم الاقتراحات التشريعية المتعلقة بالقضاء والنيابة العامة وإجراءات التقاضي لتسترشد بها الحكومة لدى إعدادها مشاريع القوانين والأنظمة المختلفة.
ويتألف المجلس القضائي الأردني من أحد عشر عضوا جميعهم من القضاة النظاميين هم:

1- رئيس محكمة التمييز رئيسا. 
2- رئيس محكمة العدل العليا نائبا للرئيس. 
3- رئيس النيابة العامة لدى محكمة التمييز. 
4- أقدم قاضيين في محكمة التمييز. 
5- رؤساء محاكم الاستئناف الثلاثة (عمان، اربد، معان) 
6- أقدم مفتشي المحاكم النظامية. 
7- أمين عام وزارة العدل. 
8- رئيس محكمة بداية عمان.

ويجتمع المجلس القضائي بدعوة من رئيسه في مقر محكمة التمييز بقصر العدل الجديد في عمان، أو في أي مكان آخر يحدده الرئيس، ويكون الاجتماع قانونيا إذا حضره سبعة من أعضاء المجلس على الأقل، وتصدر قراراته بالإجماع أو بالأكثرية المطلقة لمجموع الأعضاء، وعند تساوي الأصوات ينضم إلى المجلس أقدم القضاة في محكمة التمييز.
ومداولات المجلس القضائي سرية، ويعتبر إفشاؤها بمثابة إفشاء سر المداولة لدى المحاكم.
وفي حال غياب رئيس المجلس القضائي يتولى نائبه الرئاسة، وإذا غاب الاثنان يتولاها أقدم الحاضرين، وفي حال غياب رئيس النيابة العامة يحل محله النائب العام في عمان، وفي حال غياب أحد أعضاء محكمة التمييز يحل محله العضو الذي يليه بالأقدمية، وفي حال غياب المفتش يحل محله المفتش الذي يليه بالأقدمية، وفي حال غياب رئيس أي محكمة استئناف يحل محله أقدم الأعضاء في تلك المحكمة.
وكلمة غياب هنا تعني الغياب عن الوظيفة بصورة مشروعة أو (خلو المنصب).*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

تسلميلي شو عندك حكمة وابداع  :SnipeR (87):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]حقيقة يسلمو على المعلومات

مشكور جهدك غاليتي[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*هههههههه هلأ يا ام غمازة ابداع يعني ممكن بس حكمة ما بتوقع و الله 

شكرا لمروركم زمردة و العقيق الأحمر 

و هادي معلومات لازم نكون على علم فيها كلنا مو بس طلاب كلية الحقوق*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]معك حق وسادة
برضوا الثقافة حلوة :110104 EmM5 Prv: [/align]

----------

